# Flustered while Working



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

You know, I got lucky after searching for a minimum wage job for a long time and not getting anywhere, I was granted a chance about 2 months ago. It's also my first job ever(or could've been,ill explain later). The owner of the store I work at is the son of my mom's friend(all about connections isn't it?). I'm still in the middle of training 'cause I'm not there everyday. I had okay progress at the start but now I'm not anywhere near as good. I think I might be getting worse.  Not only do I seem not natural infront of the customers, I'm terrible at managing everything all by myself. The reason I was good before is 'cause I focused on one task. When I was challanged with combining 2 or more tasks together I got confused and I epically failed. I can tell my boss is not impressed with me, even if it was just subtle signs. What I don't know is whether or not he'll keep me. I'm trying my best but even I'm mad at myself for not learning quickly. I'm mad at myself for almost p***ing off the customers for taking a slow time on the electronic cash register. BUT....I'm glad that I'm not so scarred of asking my boss questions or that I now have work experience. I feel bad about things tbh but I'm not giving up! I'll just rest and keep practicing when I come back....yup(hopefully that's the way to resolve the struggle, if not then I will meltdown for real)


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Part of the struggle with SA is people tend to be very sensitive and thoughtful, and those thoughts are mostly negative. Learning how to accept mistakes and failures as learning experiences and not dwell on them or beat yourself up over them is the challenge. Set small reasonable goals and work towards them. Use positive self talk. Envision success.

I screwed up a lot when in training for retail jobs. But there were no screw ups I couldn't recover from or learn from to improve my performance.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going through the same issue at my job. I started out ok enough but then the water got a bit deeper and now I'm having trouble staying afloat. A lot of trouble staying afloat. I seemingly can't do anything right, even the simplest of tasks I find myself screwing up. It's really depressing me. What is worse is next week I'm filling in for a guy going on vacation so not only do I have to do my job, I also have to do his. I don't think I will make it. I nearly quit yesterday. Basically every day I walk in I feel like it could be my last day there either I get fired or I just walk out. Plus I'm just not that passionate about it, the pay and benefits are good but at the end of the day I either feel empty about the job or panicked. I'd really like to go back to school and find something that not only pays the bills but do something where I feel I make a difference in somebody's life. Filling out purchase requisitions is hardly making someone's day. I've always had this feeling I should be a teacher and whenever I've trained people at other jobs I enjoyed it. Sadly that is a huge leap to make. If I quit and go back to school then my whole life for the time being gets turned upside down. I won't have the money to live on my own anymore which would suck but I'm not happy. I have to do something.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

jvanb00c said:


> I'm going through the same issue at my job. I started out ok enough but then the water got a bit deeper and now I'm having trouble staying afloat. A lot of trouble staying afloat. I seemingly can't do anything right, even the simplest of tasks I find myself screwing up. It's really depressing me. What is worse is next week I'm filling in for a guy going on vacation so not only do I have to do my job, I also have to do his. I don't think I will make it. I nearly quit yesterday. Basically every day I walk in I feel like it could be my last day there either I get fired or I just walk out. Plus I'm just not that passionate about it, the pay and benefits are good but at the end of the day I either feel empty about the job or panicked. I'd really like to go back to school and find something that not only pays the bills but do something where I feel I make a difference in somebody's life. Filling out purchase requisitions is hardly making someone's day. I've always had this feeling I should be a teacher and whenever I've trained people at other jobs I enjoyed it. Sadly that is a huge leap to make. If I quit and go back to school then my whole life for the time being gets turned upside down. I won't have the money to live on my own anymore which would suck but I'm not happy. I have to do something.


I wish you the best sir life is too short to be unhappy follow your passions and dreams make them a reality!


----------



## NG77 (Dec 4, 2014)

> I'm going through the same issue at my job. I started out ok enough but then the water got a bit deeper and now I'm having trouble staying afloat. A lot of trouble staying afloat. I seemingly can't do anything right, even the simplest of tasks I find myself screwing up. It's really depressing me. What is worse is next week I'm filling in for a guy going on vacation so not only do I have to do my job, I also have to do his. I don't think I will make it. I nearly quit yesterday. Basically every day I walk in I feel like it could be my last day there either I get fired or I just walk out. Plus I'm just not that passionate about it, the pay and benefits are good but at the end of the day I either feel empty about the job or panicked. I'd really like to go back to school and find something that not only pays the bills but do something where I feel I make a difference in somebody's life. Filling out purchase requisitions is hardly making someone's day. I've always had this feeling I should be a teacher and whenever I've trained people at other jobs I enjoyed it. Sadly that is a huge leap to make. If I quit and go back to school then my whole life for the time being gets turned upside down. I won't have the money to live on my own anymore which would suck but I'm not happy. I have to do something.


Wow you pretty much described my life right now. I keep messing up at my job, I'm not passionate about it, and every day I think about quitting or getting fired. I'm thinking of going back to school for HR/Training so I can help people learn, because I think I'd be a lot more fulfilled by that rather than trying to sell stuff or make money for some major corporation. Now to just make it a reality. Hope we can both turn things around


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

It seems to be a common theme&#8230; I feel very much as if I'll get fired most days. I was made redundant four and a half years ago from my first job and I don't think I've ever really recovered from it. My anxiety in general hugely deteriorated after this and brought on my subsequent bouts of depression. I've basically been waiting for it to happen again within months of starting my current (second) job and do feel very much as if I've spent four years merely 'hanging on' for survival.

My job is relatively straightforward but I even struggle with that. I'm forever worried about making a mistake and when I do, I get even more worried and make even more. It's an ever downward spiral. Then the worries of losing your job come into the forefront of your mind and then you end up with sleepless nights followed by nine hours (plus) in work. I feel like I'm a ticking time-bomb. I'll go off sooner or later where I'll end up being pushed or encouraged out of the door&#8230; One work colleague even refers to me as 'Captain Cock-Up' with the mistakes I make&#8230;

I think only those with SA or depression really do genuinely understand how hard it is. Explain this to almost anyone else and all I get is "_you've only got yourself to blame_". Thanks - that's very helpful (not).

As I keep on saying when it comes to topics based on work - roll on retirement. Some people don't want to stop. For me, I'm quite literally counting down the years. Unfortunately for me, it's still several decades away - which depresses me even more&#8230;


----------



## NG77 (Dec 4, 2014)

> I think only those with SA or depression really do genuinely understand how hard it is. Explain this to almost anyone else and all I get is "you've only got yourself to blame". Thanks - that's very helpful (not).


This is one of the things I find most difficult about SA. No one really understands it. With other disabilities, there seems to be a lot of support for them and there's a growing move towards acceptance of a lot of types of mental illness. Yet I still feel there's a stigma around SA.

I've never told anyone I have it, and I'm afraid to. I feel like they'll think of me as some freak who just hates people and chooses not to be social, when in reality I want to be social, but have to try 10 time harder than normal people to make that happen, leaving me too anxious and depressed most of the time to make the effort.


----------

